# "Fortunately, we have a product" for those that can't connect: "It's called Xbox 360."



## [M]artin (Jun 12, 2013)

​
​

			
				Don Mattrick said:
			
		

> *"Fortunately, we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity. It's called Xbox 360."*


​Pathetic. And that comment about submarine-gaming? Cute.​


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2013)

only thing you can do is laugh


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a joke, right?

This has to be a joke.

Is this real life?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> This is a joke, right?


this is madness!!


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony has a product for those that can't connect too. And its not 8 years old.
so does nintendo


----------



## Clarky (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh Microsoft...it isn't even funny now


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking at least a 3g/4g box with a unlimited plan, but that's not what happen.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 12, 2013)

Nah you need the Internet for the 360 when you get a red ring and you need to learn how to properly jam q-tips into the vents to overheat it to get it working again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Is this real life?


...or is this fantasy? Gallileo Figaro - Magnifico!


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

they really need to be less immature about how they respond to the criticism.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> This is a joke, right?
> 
> This has to be a joke.
> 
> Is this real life?


 

Is this just fantasy, caught in a landslide, no escape from reality.

Oh, and as for Don Mattrick, I didn't know cunts could talk


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Is this just fantasy, caught in a landslide, no escape from reality.
> 
> Oh, and as for Don Mattrick, I didn't know cunts could talk


You would if you've been to the kind of places I have.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...or is this fantasy? Gallileo Figaro - Magnifico!


 



You missed like half the song there and I'll hate you forever for that.

Oh yeah, uhhh, Microsoft sucks! Boo! Xbox Done! Windows 8, casual tablet bullshit for hipsters! Halo 4? More like Gaylo... umm.. 4!!!


Seriously guys, is this even a surprise at this point?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2013)

Serious question time - Why can't anybody from Microsoft give an interview without summoning an avalanche of spaghetti from their pockets?

I swear, next they're going to start just pointing fingers at everybody else in the room and babbling about "corporate synergy" or something.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm taking this as a contractually binding legal agreement that Microsoft will be releasing every single game for both Xbox 360 and Xbox one.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2013)

the new slogan is:
XBOX 360 - _the product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity_

*catchy  *


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> the new slogan is:
> XBOX 360 - _the product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity_
> 
> *catchy  *


 

Like herpes


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony actually has good security on their system. they have no need for invasive drm


----------



## loco365 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Xbox One has fallen! The Xbox One has fallen! We need the PS4 for support!

*Wii U Wii U Wii U Wii U*

now say that out loud. it makes much more sense.

But in all honesty, that's a real dick move on Microsoft's part to say that. Thing is, there is such thing as a *data cap.* If it requires a constant internet connection, you could have your month's worth of data surpassed in less than 3 weeks. And if the offline aspect only lasts 24 hours, you're basically going to have a paperweight, or pay a chunk of money per month to only have ONE DEVICE work.

I am quite happy and content with my 360. It's good in concept, but in actuality, it's going downhill real fast. I won't be surprised to see Microsoft crash and burn from this system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, there are *ahem* ways around the data cap. They're illegal and definitely immoral, but there are ways  The Xboner looks like a handy machine if you ask me.  And DRM, they're smart for implementing I mean, it does curtail piracy 100% of the time and makes customers feel comfortable. Not invasive at all.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, there are *ahem* ways around the data cap. They're illegal and definitely immoral, but there are ways


 Classic the_randomizer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Classic the_randomizer.


 

I try, not that I would personally know how to do that myself mind you. If people are curious, they'll have to look it up. I don't recommend it though, most ISPs frown upon such activities. Either way, Microsoft knows how to screw the little guy every step of the way. Him advising people with bad connections to use an Xbox 360 is like suggesting someone to use a NES because their Snes died.

To Don Mattrick,

Nice advice, buddy, I'm sure you have many friends who praise you for your endless supply of knowledge and insight.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I try, not that I would personally know how to do that myself mind you. If people are curious, they'll have to look it up. I don't recommend it though, most ISPs frown upon such activities, but either way, Microsoft knows how to screw the little guy every step of the way.


 
Pretty much. There's an ISP in town that offers speeds of up to 100 mb/s connections, but there's like, a 250 GB download limit or something like that. If you have an Xbox One, a phone, and maybe a computer or two, and a few tablets, it won't take long to reach that cap. Then you get charged per gigabyte of data. So if you always have your Xbox One on, you'll be paying just to have it be a paperweight.

That's how I see it, anyways.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol! I doubt I would ever need to. At 3.5mbps and a 1TB monthly cap, I don't see me ever needing to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Pretty much. There's an ISP in town that offers speeds of up to 100 mb/s connections, but there's like, a 250 GB download limit or something like that. If you have an Xbox One, a phone, and maybe a computer or two, and a few tablets, it won't take long to reach that cap. Then you get charged per gigabyte of data. So if you always have your Xbox One on, you'll be paying just to have it be a paperweight.
> 
> That's how I see it, anyways.


 

Comcast has a 250 GB cap, but they don't tell you that.




kehkou said:


> Lol! I doubt I would ever need to. At 3.5mbps and a 1TB monthly cap, I don't see me ever needing to.



That's quite the cap . I wish I had what my university had, a lavish 100 mbps connection, but me? I'm stuck with some POS company who was supposed to provide us students with "sufficient speeds to suit our basic needs". ROFL yeah right. I'm lucky to get 3 mbps on this thing.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Comcast has a 250 GB cap, but they don't tell you that.


Ah. Well it would take at least 3 computers constantly uploading and downloading to reach that at my speed.



the_randomizer said:


> That's quite the cap . I wish I had what my university had, a lavish 100 mbps connection, but me? I'm stuck with some POS company who was supposed to provide us students with "sufficient speeds to suit our basic needs". ROFL yeah right. I'm lucky to get 3 mbps on this thing.


I got pretty lucky...got a free bump up from Comcast to 3.5, still $10.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Comcast has a 250 GB cap, but they don't tell you that.


 
Yeah. Gotta look in the fine print. A friend of mine found out the hard way. With a $500 internet bill one month.


OH AND THIS IS ALSO RELEVANT:


> LOLNO Sony's kinda like "I'm not helping you out of this one have fun"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Ah. Well it would take at least 3 computers constantly uploading and downloading to reach that at my speed.


 

The IT "specialists" who set up the routers all are generic and use the same channel. Even an IT major with half a brain would know that's a dumb thing to do. They also ban personal routers because they "interfere" with the apartment-issued units. Also false, since the personal routers used a different channel and frequency. So, if I ever wanted an Xbox One, I wouldn't be able to play it here since the wireless internet is crappy. Thanks Microsoft for alienating so many people. I was going to stick with PC, Wii U, 3DS and PS4 anyway. 



Team Fail said:


> Yeah. Gotta look in the fine print. A friend of mine found out the hard way. With a $500 internet bill one month.
> 
> OH AND THIS IS ALSO RELEVANT:


 
Indeed, Microsoft got raped big time


----------



## kehkou (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *SNIP.


That sux. No Ethernet ports?



Team Fail said:


> *SNIP


M$:"We have a way for you to share games for free like the other consoles...It's called Xbox 360."


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

The real issue, isn't that Microsoft is pulling this stunt, or even willing to say something like this. The real issue, is that the marketing team, or whatever team he is on, somehow lacks the knowledge of WHAT A NUCLEAR SUB is, and how those on a nuclear sub spend their time enclosed in a ship, leagues under the sea with hardly any connection to society. And the fact that they're willing to neglect basic features a console SHOULD HAVE for earnest, hardworking players who spend a premium for an outdated console, is even more sad. Especially when they offer hardly anything else worth spending money for.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 12, 2013)

XBone: If your internet sucks then don't buy this one. Get a PS4 or Wii U.

I really hate the way that that guy was so like, "Well I know that some people don't have a connection for our awesome console so they're going to miss out but no worries. Here's an 8 year old console. That'll satisfy you."

EDIT: Oh, and The Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody's video still gives me goosebumps. Heck, most of Queen's songs gives me goosebumps. In a good way of course.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

kehkou said:


> That sux. No Ethernet ports?


 

Not where my consoles are set up there aren't; it's the only place in my apartment where there's room to set up a TV. I have a Wii U, PS3, and my roommate has an Xbox 360 (hey, weird coincidence huh?), so yeah. All wireless connection, no Ethernet. I didn't plan on getting one, but if I did, I'd have to get permission to get a cable longer than 2 m. Yeah, you have to get permission from the landlord to get a > 2 m cable. Screw that, I like the Wii U.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 12, 2013)

And I thought they couldn't dig that hole bigger.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> And I thought they couldn't dig that hole bigger.


 

Oh, they can, and they will.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, they can, and they will.


 
I think I like the idea of the XBone being dead before launch, that way there weren't be the huge xbox vs playstation thing that makes all the gamers fight.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 12, 2013)

Fortunately if you don't have cable TV in your house you can just go back to antenna television. --Oh wait.
LOL This fucking guy. Nope, nothing inherently wrong with referring people to last gen's console to fix the problems of the current gen. That's totally common practice!
I seriously wish the question of their servers eventually going down permanently and entire consoles and game libraries instantly going paper-weight status was brought up, although I'd expect the answer to be exactly the same, "If you wanna play games that don't rely on server architecture to function, we have a console for that: 360."
It would have saved everybody's time if he just stuck his middle finger out at the camera, tbh.


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I think I like the idea of the XBone being dead before launch, that way there weren't be the huge xbox vs playstation thing that makes all the gamers fight.


It probably won't be dead.
There is still Halo, and exclusive games to take account for. Though hopefully this stunt pushes activision to actually stray away from Microsoft.


----------



## drobb (Jun 12, 2013)

speaking of caps and stuff, people like me who live in the country are screwed.  we have to rely on satellite based internet, and we only have a paltry 250mb a day cap.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

drobb said:


> speaking of caps and stuff, people like me who live in the country are screwed. we have to rely on satellite based internet, and we only have a paltry 250mb a day cap.


Then get an Xbox 360. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 12, 2013)

I never though Microsoft would make a comment like that. Surely they already know they've pissed off a large share of consumers already, now to go and make a statement like this .... risky business 

They are just playing into Sony's hands


----------



## drobb (Jun 12, 2013)

got one. This is the same reason I had to skip games like diablo III on pc and stuff. definitely will be skipping the XBoned.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 12, 2013)

Xbox Go Home.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2013)

...is what he's basically saying here.



> In an interview filmed prior to Microsoft’s E3 2013 press briefing and published on GameTrailers, Microsoft’s Don Mattrick has addressed concerns about the compulsory connectivity requirements of Xbox One.
> 
> “"Fortunately we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity; it’s called Xbox 360,” said Mattrick. “If you have zero access to the Internet, that is an offline device.”
> 
> Mattrick is aware of the kinds of gamers who’ll be missing out on Xbox One, and “absolutely” anticipated some blowback, but went on to reiterate he feels they have made the right call.


 
So... they were expecting blowback, they know that a lot of people are going to be pissed off, and yet they still think they're making the right decision?...







but.seriously.i.love.inception


Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Xbox Go Home.
> snip


that's the best one yet


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...is what he's basically saying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he didn't goof. He made the right decision.
Sony will hail supreme, with Nintendo bro'ing it up along side of them. What's so wrong about that?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2013)

PyoundCake said:


> But he didn't goof. He made the right decision.
> Sony will hail supreme, with Nintendo bro'ing it up along side of them. What's so wrong about that?


...What right decision? :/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

What if... Bill Gates is secretly a Nintendo fan, and has secretly been sabotaging the Xbox in order to make his favorite console reign supreme? Who would suspect the former CEO of Microsoft... it's the perfect crime.


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...What right decision? :/


 
Why should people waste time on a console with outdated features, inferior specs, and behavior that actually limits enjoyability and goes against the whole general concept of console gaming, when you can have two superior systems? One that can play amazing games, and with more features, backed by a company that actually wants the users to ENJOY FUN, as opposed to restricting it. And one that is innovative, allows for a wider demographic of gamers, allows enjoyment, and strives to compete while not forcing stupid gimmicks. Both of which, actually try and cater to their fans and customers to a certain extent, rather than, again, forcing their own gimmicks on the users to the point of disdain.

Unless of course your question is rhetorical.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2013)

PyoundCake said:


> Why should people waste time on a console with outdated features, inferior specs, and behavior that actually limits enjoyability and goes against the whole general concept of console gaming, when you can have two superior systems? One that can play amazing games, and with more features, backed by a company that actually wants the users to ENJOY FUN, as opposed to restricting it. And one that is innovative, allows for a wider demographic of gamers, allows enjoyment, and strives to compete while not forcing stupid gimmicks. Both of which, actually try and cater to their fans and customers to a certain extent, rather than, again, forcing their own gimmicks on the users to the point of disdain.
> 
> Unless of course your question is rhetorical.


 
...Microsoft is forcing the kinect. seems gimmicky to me. Xbox One is everything that gamers don't want, and they're not getting the message. They're fucked. And they're being incredibly stupid for not seeing it and still trying to justify buying an Xbox One.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2013)

PyoundCake said:


> Why should people waste time on a console with outdated features, inferior specs, and behavior that actually limits enjoyability and goes against the whole general concept of console gaming, when you can have two superior systems? One that can play amazing games, and with more features, backed by a company that actually wants the users to ENJOY FUN, as opposed to restricting it. And one that is innovative, allows for a wider demographic of gamers, allows enjoyment, and strives to compete while not forcing stupid gimmicks. Both of which, actually try and cater to their fans and customers to a certain extent, rather than, again, forcing their own gimmicks on the users to the point of disdain.
> 
> Unless of course your question is rhetorical.



Because monopolies are so enjoyable?


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...Microsoft is forcing the kinect. seems gimmicky to me. Xbox One is everything that gamers don't want, and they're not getting the message. They're fucked. And they're being incredibly stupid for not seeing it and still trying to justify buying an Xbox One.


I think you're under the impression that I'm talking about Microsoft being the superior company in this scenario.
I'm talking about Sony and Nintendo respectively.



FAST6191 said:


> Because monopolies are so enjoyable?


I like monopoly. I always choose the iron, and I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2013)

PyoundCake said:


> I think you're under the impression that I'm talking about Microsoft being the superior company in this scenario.
> I'm talking about Sony and Nintendo respectively.
> 
> 
> I like monopoly. I always choose the iron, and I'm pretty good at it.


 
I'm so confused. Are you praising Sony and Nintendo, or Sony and Microsoft?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

PyoundCake said:


> I think you're under the impression that I'm talking about Microsoft being the superior company in this scenario.
> I'm talking about Sony and Nintendo respectively.
> 
> 
> I like monopoly. I always choose the iron, and I'm pretty good at it.


I prefer the Pretzel. If the computer picks it before me, I restart the game. #Pogo.com


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm so confused. Are you praising Sony and Nintendo, or Sony and Microsoft?


Yes Shadow. Yes.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2013)

I, too, have a product for those that can't connect.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> I, too, have a product for those that can't connect.



Pah Veho you have been on GBAtemp long enough to know we roll with the weabo set around here


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 12, 2013)

smartest thing sony could do right now is get in contact with the us navy and send all the subs ps4's


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

Ball-in-a-cup, Ball-in-a-cup, it's a ball in a cup! Ball-in-a-cup!


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Pah Veho you have been on GBAtemp long enough to know we roll with the weabo set around here
> 
> *pic*


Indeed. And I just noticed, your product is fully wireless, while mine is always-on-line.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> Indeed. And I just noticed, your product is fully wireless, while mine is always-on-line.


 
That's funny right there. I was drinking coffee and it came squirting out of my nose. It stings...


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Pah Veho you have been on GBAtemp long enough to know we roll with the weabo set around here
> 
> -snip-


EOF status imminent desu.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 12, 2013)

Isn't the Xbox 360 usually the console of choice for low-income families? And also, the console of choice for children over the PS3?
So yeah, imagine the fall-out when unaware parents buy their kids the newest Xbox to shut their kids up, and they can't even play the system because they're too inept to get it online.
They'll return the XBone when it's not in working order, and maybe if they do get it working the Kinect sensor will end up looking at the kids playing Call of Duty and decide "Nope, you're too young to be playing this game!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> You missed like half the song there and I'll hate you forever for that.


 
Yeah, I realize that, I just wanted to get the point across without an entire wall of spam.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know how MS can be so full of its own BS.  Arrogance killed Atari and hampered the ps3 in the beginning. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised at all if MS said something like,  "Have red hair? We have a system for you. The 360. It doesn't require Kinnect to scan your face. I don't know what its like to have red hair, but hey I'd be disappointed too. Our market research indicates most of our players aren't redheads."


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 12, 2013)

i kno wat next gen console im getting..


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 12, 2013)

[quote="Oh, and as for Don Mattrick, I didn't know cunts could talk[/quote]
obviously you haven't met my [soon to be] ex wife


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2013)

Xbox: Digging her own grave one console at a time.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Comcast has a 250 GB cap, but they don't tell you that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Im lucky to get 1 mbps >:l

IM AMERICAN GODDAMMIT!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Im lucky to get 1 mbps >:l
> 
> IM AMERICAN GODDAMMIT!


 

The funny thing, I live in a city and my parents live about 7 miles away, and they get 30 mbps from Comcast. I'm lucky to get a tenth of that. At least Google Fiber announced that my current city is going to get it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know what caps are like. 50mbps down, no data cap. :o

Microsoft is making me want the One less and less. I have no problem getting online, ever, but they're being total douches.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't know what caps are like. 50mbps down, no data cap. :o
> 
> Microsoft is making me want the One less and less. I have no problem getting online, ever, but they're being total douches.


 

Indeed. If they're trying to appeal to the masses it ain't gonna work.  I find a Sony + Nintendo combination far more appealing (oh, wait, I've been like that since my brother gave us his PS2 back in 2004)


----------



## C_o_d_y_ (Jun 12, 2013)

It would be funny if Sony responded with a video about this.
Shu Yoshida says, "We have a system for those without internet." He then hands Adam Boyes a PS4, and he goes, "Thanks!"


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 12, 2013)

C_o_d_y_ said:


> It would be funny if Sony responded with a video about this.
> Shu Yoshida says, "We have a system for those without internet." He then hands Adam Boyes a PS4, and he goes, "Thanks!"


not gonna work, they had games that wont play if you don't update the firmware (at least on psp?) and without online connection you wont be able to do so(unless the update comes with the game like 3ds retail games)


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Isn't the Xbox 360 usually the console of choice for low-income families? And also, the console of choice for children over the PS3?


360 is more expensive than ps3.
It's 250 for a 250gb standalone 360 console, and 270 for a 250gb PS3 bundle. Only cheap 360s are the 4gb refurbs.
This is excluding a live subscription fee. Wii's are usually the console of choice for low-income families, but are overlooked cause  kids demand call of duty.


----------



## Arras (Jun 12, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> not gonna work, they had games that wont play if you don't update the firmware (at least on psp?) and without online connection you wont be able to do so(unless the update comes with the game like 3ds retail games)


Of course the updates come with the games, I think it's been that way for both the PS3 and PSP and probably PS Vita as well. Anything else would be stupid for multiple reasons.


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2013)

Micro$oft just needs to shut their mouths. Every time they speak, they drive away anyone who actually wanted the Xbone.


----------



## PyoundCake (Jun 12, 2013)

Just wait till they tell us that you need a credit card on hand to even access the home screen.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jun 12, 2013)

xbone is going to lose.
Wasn't sure which section to put this in


_Moderator Note: Threads Merged_


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 12, 2013)

I can see the issue people are having with this, but to play devil's advocate here:

1. If you don't have enough money for an internet connection, you probably don't have enough money for an Xbox One.
2. Nobody who reads this doesn't have internet access.
3. Online multiplayer is a huge component of many console games nowadays, which, obviously, requires an internet connection anyway.
4. The next gen single player games seem to integrate multiplayer into them using persistent worlds and community events. Will single player really continue to be the "best" way to play story driven games going forward?


----------



## Deltaechoe (Jun 12, 2013)

Intrusive DRM makes it's way to consoles now, and they justify it by saying piracy is an industry crashing issue (newsflash, it isn't or the industry would have crashed long ago).  It all comes down to corporations trying to squeeze every little dollar out of the consumers at the cost of the consumer experience.  I think I'll get a PS4 instead, sony's consoles tend to be made better anyway.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 12, 2013)

God damnit...why wasn't I the interviewer on that show? 

*Don Mattrick: *Fortunately, we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity. It's called Xbox 360.
*Taleweaver*: yes. Or you can get a next gen console. I hear they're revealing one of those in the other room. 

<awkward silence>

*Don Mattrick:* erm...well...we at microsoft believe that the internet is the future. Surely you agree.
*Taleweaver: *as a means to reinforce...wait...why does it need the internet for, again?
*Don Mattrick: *to make sure that you're properly connected. Also, producers could make use of cloud services to have calculations in the cloud.
*Taleweaver*: Yes, I bet EA will be thrilled to hear that. But is it worth it at the cost of customer satisfaction?
*Don Mattrick: *it's not at their cost. I mean...there aren't that many families without internet, nowadays.
*Taleweaver*: tell me about it. Is that why you won't release the xbox one in Azian countries like Japan right away? Because of poor internet?
*Don Mattrick:* ...
*Don Mattrick: *damnit. We weren't supposed to reveal that already.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm really surprised how people complain about data caps on consoles. If you play online multiplayer, the callback of the XBOne is not your concern with the data caps. If you don't play online, but have an internet connection, the callback isn't your concern as it won't be sending and receiving hundreds of MBs of info. I doubt the console will call daily if it's not used. If it does, no one makes you keep it plugged in. For example I have a remote controlled plug on my whole TV set (TV, DAC, 2x Speakers, Subwoofer, PS3, 360, PS2, Wii+HDD). If I'm not watching TV or playing a game, the power usage of the devices is 0W (and no internet downloads!).

On the topic itself.. "We have Windows XP and 7. No need for you to move onto Windows 8 if you don't want to buy a touch screen computer". Sure the 360 is extremely good value at the current time if someone doesn't have one (especially if they don't have a PS3 either), but the comment is so absurdly stupid that someone should be slapped. Not in the kinky way, but just slapped for being plain stupid and saying something like this in an interview.


----------



## sjones900 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Fortunately there is a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity. It's called Sony PlayStation 4.



Fixed it.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...or is this fantasy? Gallileo Figaro - Magnifico!


 


OR... is this..... Gene Parmesan??


----------



## Nebz (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow... that statement really hits hard. I'm about 5 grandma pinches and kick to the shin away from a tear but for now I'd just like to say GFY to this exec..

My mind has been made and a PS4 and WiiU will be picked up. I'll wait a few years for their usual OS and hardware changes to see if it's even worth it down the line.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

microsoft's pr has been horrible these past few months... they fire that 1 twitter dude and now this guy opens his mouth and tells the TRUTH..bwahhwwah


----------



## drobb (Jun 13, 2013)

I think this says it nicely


----------



## geishroy (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/pre-order-xbox-one/disclaimer

this is just better and better ;D


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

geishroy said:


> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/pre-order-xbox-one/disclaimer
> 
> this is just better and better ;D


Whoa, you have to have a 720p+ tv in order to play the Xbox One...? Half the TVs in our house aren't HD. "We've got a product for people who don't have HD TVs. It's called an Xbox 360."

And they dictate the minimum distance between you and the Xbox One too...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 13, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Whoa, you have to have a 720p+ tv in order to play the Xbox One...? Half the TVs in our house aren't HD. "We've got a product for people who don't have HD TVs. It's called an Xbox 360."
> 
> And they dictate the minimum distance between you and the Xbox One too...


It's the same with the PS4. The Wii U is the only console this gen to support component/composite as well.

It's not just a problem for CRT.  This means it won't work with first or second gen HDTV's, because those used component.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2013)

geishroy said:


> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/pre-order-xbox-one/disclaimer
> 
> this is just better and better ;D


so they're pretty much forcing you to use XBL now meaning the xb1 is now *PAY* to *PLAY*!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's the same with the PS4. The Wii U is the only console this gen to support component/composite as well.
> 
> It's not just a problem for CRT. This means it won't work with first or second gen HDTV's, because those used component.


That probably gets rid of half of our HDTVs, too. I guess their logic is "If they can afford this console, then they already have HDTVs."


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 13, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> so they're pretty much forcing you to use XBL now meaning the xb1 is now *PAY* to *PLAY*!


Sony is doing the same thing with PSN Plus.

Nintendo is the only one to offer support for older TV's and free online.  Unfortunately, they have crap third party support.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Sony is doing the same thing with PSN Plus.
> 
> Nintendo is the only one to offer support for older TV's and free online. Unfortunately, they have crap third party support.


I thought the only games that required PSN Plus were ones you wanted to play multiplayer on.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Unfortunately, they have crap third party support.


 
once galaxy 3 and zelda HD is out...they won't need it


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 13, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I thought the only games that required PSN Plus were ones you wanted to play multiplayer on.


Maybe so.  I making mistakes tonight, it's pretty late.  I should go to bed.

But I won't.  I'm going to wait until I say something that completely tarnishes my reputation (or what little is left to tarnish), then finally admit defeat and fall asleep.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Maybe so. I making mistakes tonight, it's pretty late. I should go to bed.
> 
> But I won't. I'm going to wait until I say something that completely tarnishes my reputation (or what little is left to tarnish), then finally admit defeat and fall asleep.


If you don't think every child in the world should get cancer, you hate America. There, reputation tarnished. Go to bed, mister.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2013)

Another interview.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 16, 2013)

*"Fortunately, we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity. It's called Xbox 360."*

I thought I saw a bit a arrogance as he was saying that.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jun 16, 2013)

drobb said:


> I think this says it nicely


Everyone is more intelligent with only watching that gif, amazing work, roflmao


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jun 16, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> That probably gets rid of half of our HDTVs, too. I guess their logic is "If they can afford this console, then they already have HDTVs."


Face it, Xbone is for rich families who don't care about privacy and MS shady connections to the NSA (more comes out on this daily and stuff like Xbone is PERFECT for destroying privacy in your home).  Seriously, many who have money to burn, figure, "I don't trade games anyway" and "Who cares if it is always on" are their target market.  As I said before, PS4 leaves DRM crap up to 3rd party devs while their first party games won't use it.  Nintendo flat out said, "DRM like MS is doing is not our business model" basically.  Paraphrasing.  I posted the links in my thread on "The real reason EA does not support the Wii U...."  

Those arrogant devs better hope PS4 makes a bundle of cash because anything for the Xbone may only have 50 people to sell to.  Anyone see the Zelda pic on the front page?  Some improve, learn, and others double down on stupidity (MS).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 16, 2013)

PS4 > Xbox One


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> PS4 > Xbox One


PS4 > WiiU > Xbox One - Fixed.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 16, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> PS4 > WiiU > Xbox One - Fixed.


 
PC > PS4 > WiiU > Xbox One**


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 16, 2013)

Nebz said:


> PC > PS4 > WiiU > Xbox One**


I'll accept this. There are only some consoles games that are better on a PC.


----------

